# Corrupted!!!



## The Orchid Boy (May 5, 2013)

Corrupted with orchids that is! :evil: I have corrupted one of my family members with orchids. He really likes the wierd ones like Bulbophyllum barbigerum, Dendrobium spectabile, and Phragmipedium lindenii. I'll have to help him choose some to start out with. He's getting shelves and T5 lights soon and he's starting to learn how to spell and pronounce the scientific names. Finally, another orchid addict! :evil: Have you ever corrupted anyone or did someone corrupt you?


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2013)

When I go to Montreal there are a few society members who say they have been inspired by my apartment! 
Bulbo ambrosia!


----------



## lepetitmartien (May 7, 2013)

In fact I was infected by a friend in high school…


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 18, 2013)

My friend have bought her first Paph.  She saw my delenatii vinicolor and had to have one, so now she has a little seedling on her kitchen table (it's not as nice as mine, but it's a Paph). :rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm afraid pictures in books & magazines got me started, had a bit of a green thumb, the unusual house type plants were appealing to me, they are tropical, I could grow them so why not orchids! I have gotten 2 people hooked!


----------



## chris20 (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't say corrupted, but rather, inspired.


----------

